# Tresspassers



## Red1775 (Oct 13, 2015)

If I physically catch someone trespassing on my property, what can I do?

Can I detain them and call the law?

Do I have to call the law and follow them?

What is my course of action? We have some new neighbors and the gates, signs and reward isn't enough for them to get the picture to stay out. 

They've cut trails around the gates. I have tracked them down to a neighborhood and it seems they live in one of four houses. I went to the homes and all say they aren't the one doing this. 

So if I stake out their access and catch them what can I do then?

My wife wants to put down nail strips, which I disagree with because I think they would come in and destroy more things. 

Since they have been coming in they have ruined a main road, four cameras have come up missing and some plots have got messed up. 

Feed up with it myself.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 13, 2015)

Again. DNR needs to be involved.


----------



## Red1775 (Oct 13, 2015)

I had called them out last year and they settled one issue we had and this is another. The one they settled we were able to follow the tracks the guys back door, this one is not so clear cut.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is what you do:  Call DNR


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 13, 2015)

Mount you some cameras up high watncing the area get there pics . As McKinnie said get the game warden involved he will take care of the rest. Spike strips bad idea. If a kid or someone gets injured you could have a law suit on your hands. If you catch them tresspassing you can call the law about detaining  them be careful that could need bad malt low loves are gonna run it isn't worth your life or bodily injury to stop them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 13, 2015)

If you was Italian, you could knee cap them



Or call DNR


----------



## Red1775 (Oct 14, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If you was Italian, you could knee cap them
> 
> 
> 
> Or call DNR



Making the sleep with the fishes would be ideal but we don't have a body of water large enough to fit them with cement shoes. 

So I am down to horse head in the bed or call DNR again and try and see what they can do.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 14, 2015)

Call in DNR.......That is a large part of their responsibility.  Also call the Sheriff's department.....Issues like this need to be brought to the attention of law enforcement.  It will not go away by itself and it will likely require more than one call.  Don't give up......keep DNR/Law Enforcement involved and up to date.  Be careful not to threaten them-that could create problems for you.


----------



## rustybucket (Oct 14, 2015)

We've had luck with cameras at all gates or areas of ingress.  Take a ladder with you to install them, get them up high, looking down.  Very hard for people to see the cameras up high, even when you know they are there you will have to look for them.

With pics in hand DNR can do more.  Also be SURE to tell the DNR guys NOT to show the pics to the suspects b/c they will then know you are monitoring gates and know where/how your cams are mounted.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 14, 2015)

Had same problem. If there hunting your property call Game warden. If there just trespassing call sheriffs. If you have  pictures of them on your property that all the Sheriff or Leo needs.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 14, 2015)

Bama B said:


> Had same problem. If there hunting your property call Game warden. If there just trespassing call sheriffs. If you have  pictures of them on your property that all the Sheriff or Leo needs.



This, cause Sheriff deals with trespassing DNR is for game violations like hunting without permission then trespassing as well.


----------



## runswithbeer (Oct 14, 2015)

if you know who they are and can prove it, go to the magistrate court office in your county and file a trespassing warrant.  then see them in court...make sure you can prove it


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 14, 2015)

It sounds like with 4 cameras gone and food plot destruction they may be facing felony charges. I would tally up the total financial loss and contact the local DNR as well as the police department.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 14, 2015)

Sign an affidavit with the sherif and game warden to have trespassers arrested on site.


----------



## Red1775 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the information.

A member is a chief deputy and I called him today. He called the DNR and has multiple patrols now working the area with access and instructions on what to do when they enter the club.

These guys are entering the club from the back side and you have to drive all the way through it to get to that point. 

But they are also going to sit in the neighborhood these guys are coming in from. Other than the damage to my lease, they have also cut down trees and cut trails on a home to build lot for sale. 

Oddly enough the house right next to the lot for sale and the lease with trails all through their back yard, told me they didn't own a four wheeler and hadn't ever heard one. While standing there someone fired one up. 

We have already had a 2000.00 reward for information that leads to the arrest and conviction of trespassers and poachers so we will make some fliers for that and walk the neighborhood and hand those out too. 

I don't doubt that they are making some hunting plans.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 15, 2015)

Curious to see how this one turns out 

Good Luck!


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 19, 2015)

Be careful detaining them yourself. My previous neighbor blocked a guy in and held him until the cops arrived. He had his pistol drawn, but never pointed it at the trespasser, which the trespasser also verified. Anyhow, long story short, the landowner was charged with what was essentially kidnapping and false imprisonment. I moved away from there about two months after the incident and never heard what the final outcome was for the landowner, but I'm guessing it couldn't have been good. Just the legal fees defending against something like that could be devastating.


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Oct 30, 2015)

Call dnr and place game cams about 20 foot in a nearby tree facing down at your gate.  You will have pictures of bike or 4 wheelers to find them by then


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

Red1775 said:


> A member is a chief deputy and I called him today.



That would have been the first thing I would have done. Having an LEO in your club is a big positive.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 2, 2016)

You can't do a citizens arrest unless you're 100% sure that the CRIME of trespass (not the tort of trespass) is happening right there in front of you. 
Otherwise, gather your info, do your surveillance, and if you have a suspect's name or address, seek an warrant from the Magistrate court.  A search warrant too, if cops want to get involved.


As for gathering evidence and locating the trespassers? Have you thought about getting a man-trailing or tracking bloodhound?  Some dogs can even follow a scent from a car as the suspects drive home.


----------



## Red1775 (Mar 2, 2016)

Been needing to update on this. After working with the local LEO, I spent some time out there and was able to ID the trespasser. I then went to every single house between where he accessed the lease and his home and shared with them that I have a $2000.00 reward for info leading to the arrest and conviction of trespassers. 

That was right before Christmas. I also was able to tell him to his face what I had done and was just awaiting the first tip to come in and did he think the 35 families between him and my lease would all turn down cash?

He;s not been back on the property since and no other issues with anyone else either.


----------



## killerv (Mar 18, 2016)

DNR was no help to us. We caught the same guy two years in a row turkey hunting, ran him off the first year, he came back the next. My county's gw said it wasn't a dnr issue, said to call the county sheriff....who sort of shook they heads when I told them what he said.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 18, 2016)

If game violations--------------------DNR
If just trespassing---------------------Sheriff/Police



So was the one you confronted a grown man or a teenager


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 27, 2016)

Sounds like my last year's lease!!!!!!  I hope you have gotten it taken care of.  Even with the pics, etc, you would have to somehow tie him directly to the stolen items that were previously taken to prosecute for the loss.  Either way, getting him out of there is a good thing!


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 27, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Call in DNR.......That is a large part of their responsibility.  Also call the Sheriff's department.....Issues like this need to be brought to the attention of law enforcement.  It will not go away by itself and it will likely require more than one call.  Don't give up......keep DNR/Law Enforcement involved and up to date.  Be careful not to threaten them-that could create problems for you.



This and the other comments about getting LE involved are right on target.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 27, 2016)

*No Change......*



Atlanta Dawg said:


> Call in DNR.......That is a large part of their responsibility.  Also call the Sheriff's department.....Issues like this need to be brought to the attention of law enforcement.  It will not go away by itself and it will likely require more than one call.  Don't give up......keep DNR/Law Enforcement involved and up to date.  Be careful not to threaten them-that could create problems for you.



Age Old Problem-----Get Law Enforcement at al levels involved....Be willing to press charges....Don't back down from being willing to do that....


----------

